# Medimel - Gynecomastia Surgery (detailed)



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I thought I'd detail my gynecomastia op for anyone who's interested. I'm having it tomorrow, so I'll just add the detail of what I have so far, like prices, hotels, etc.

Clinic: Medimel

Website: http://www.plastic-surgery-poland.co.uk/

Country of clinic: Poland

Location in Poland: Szczecin (couple of hours from Berlin my taxi/minibus)

Operation: Removal of gynecomastia

Price of op: £1240 or 1490 if liposuction is used

Op done under a combo of local and general anaesthetic.

Compression vest

Compression vest and gowns etc are included in the above price. It's quite bulky and not discrete. This is the one they provide with me wearing it:



You can buy a better one that Medimel advise from the below link:

Cost, £50 (15% discount code: mybreast)

https://www.macom-medical.com/products-84-gynecomastia_%7C_bodyshaping_compression_vest.html

Katarzyna (surgeon) says to buy one size smaller than your measurement. I just received mine and I thought it looked far to small. I tried getting it on and thought this will not fit, but once you button it up (it has little metal hooks, like on bras, that close it) it fits nicely and doesn't show under clothes. Only thing that is a bit annoying is it's slightly tight around the shoulders, but some wriggling can get it to sit more comfortably. But those with massive shoulders might want to take that into consideration.

Required minimum stay according to Medimel

"You would stay one night at the clinic after the operation and a further 3 nights meaning that YOU MUST stay a total of 5 NIGHTS in Szczecin including 4 nights after the operation - AND REALLY you should stay 6 NIGHTS in Szczecin including 5 nights after the operation - which is the recommended time of stay"

Stiches according to Medimel

"Stitches can be removed in your home country on the 12th day after the operation by your G.P. or a nurse"

Ok, the above are the basics. Now for the optionals, and services they provide.

They will arrange a hotel for you - Hotel Atrium

Hotel: Hotel Atrium (a short taxi drive from clinic - taxi cost about £3 (15 zloty) from hotel to clinic)

Price: £49/night - which is a discounted rate if arranged through Medimel

Food at hotel: Room service and hotel, all the usual. 20% discount if booked through Medimel

For about £6.75 I get this:

Cost: £6.50 apx.



Pictures of hotel room I have got:





I am staying 6 nights. One of which will be spent in the clinic, post op, and I do not have to pay for this night at the hotel. So only 5 nights are paid for at the hotel.

Staff are really nice. They know the deal with the Medimel patients and the protocol of checking in then out etc.

Airport to hotel transport

Medimel offer a minibus service whereby they arrange with a taxi service to pick you up from the airport you fly from to Hotel Atrium. They say to fly to any Berlin airport. I flew to Berlin (will add exact airport when I find the name again).

Price of minibus there and back: £30

Journey time (one way): 2 hours apx.

The minibus driver was nice. It was a full minibus, so not looking forwards to the trip back as it was cramped and so if I'm all cut up, might be a bit uncomfortable. But I don;t know what sort of state I'm going to be in.

I've been traveling all day, so am running out of steam writing al the detail. I'll add more at a later date

A bit about the Surgeon etc.

The surgeon: K. Ostrowska-Clark

I rang the clinic and she answered the phone, she is really nice and funny. Some of her first words to me where something like "Hi, I'm the surgeon that will be cutting you up" pmsl.

Her husband is called Jeremy Clark, he is a doctor from Bristol. It is him you will be mailing to arrange the details.

One main point is that others from here have used them. That is how I found these guys, actually. The threads are from numerous years, and are all positive.

They are quick to, I arranged this surgery last week and am having tomorrow.

Day of the op

Firstly, on the day of the op, you have to fast until bloods have been taken. Their taxi driver rings you between 8am and 9am, local time. He arranges to pick you up and takes you to a clinic that will take your bloods - this is not done at Medimel

Secondly, you are driven to another clinic/hospital to have an ultrasound - again, not Medimel

The taxi driver then drove me back to the hotel to wait to be picked up again at 2:45 to go to the clinic - I could eat until 11am.

The taxi was free for the trip to the bloods clinic, and ultrasound. When the taxi driver picked me up at 2:45 and drove me to clinic, it cost 15 zloty (about £3) each.

On arrival at the clinic

I arrived at the clinic for an initial consultation with the surgeon. She is really funny and nice. She went through the procedure, and the risks, and asked if I had any questions, etc.

I then paid the cash, and was told to change into a gown ready for surgery, but to leave my boxers and socks on. I also had to shave a small area under my nipples (literally just under the nipple).

I went, laid on the operating table, the anaesthetist told me she was putting the cannula in, and then she said something else and I woke up an hour and 15 minutes later.

When I woke up on the operating bed, they put a compression vest on me and wheel chaired me into the room I am now, and will be spending the night.

On waking, my chest does not hurt at all. I was given water with a straw to drink, then later a sandwich and yogurt drink.

Day 2

I didn't sleep great. Having the compression vest on, coupled with having trained back on Tuesday, and also having to lie in the same position for so long caused my back to ache, which was unpleasant.

It is morning now, I woke up at about 6:30a.m local time (1 hour ahead of England) and am not in pain, in terms of my chest. I asked the nurse if I was on any pain killers and she said no, so this is day 2 and no chest pain. My chest feels a bit hot after the nurse pulls my compression vest up to stop it slipping down, or when I bend to sit upright. But it's not bad.

I only had a small amount of liposuction, and believe the post op pain is largely proportional to the amount of lipo you do have. The poor dude next to me had more lipo and is in more pain

I am allowed to sit up now, and I believe this is because the bleeding from my left peck has stopped (my right did not bleed to my knowledge).

The nurse made me some breakfast. I was giving three pieces of what I think is sourdough bread, with cheese, ham and tomato - there was other options to, like salmon etc. As well as a bottle of yogurt drink and some chocolate treats.

Later on in day 2

At about 12pm local time, the surgeon came and took off the compression vest showed me my chest and then removed drains, the cannula and redressed the incisions + put the compression vest back on. The vest fitted better this time, and was more discrete under clothes.

I was given a prescriptions for pain killers, antibiotics and something else (can't remember), I walked out of the clinic along the wall to the pharmacy. Handed in my prescriptions and paid for them too. It came to near 100 zloty, which is about £20.

Medimel's associated taxi driver was waiting for me and dropped me back to Hotel Atrium. From there I checked back in and then I spent the rest of the day until now, about 4pm local time, walking around the city. I'm still painkiller free, and not uncomfortable at all. The compression vest is more of a nuisance than anything else.

Stitches out - 12th day

Had my stitches out yesterday, 12th day, and my doctor and the nurse were impressed with the work, and also how small the stitches were. It didn't hurt having them out either.

I took this one pic quickly just to give an idea of what the nipple looks like after the stitches are out (I have realy small nipples, pmsl) - picture taken with arm elivated in the air to give a better view of nipple:



Ok, these were taken around the 5 week mark I think. Left and right nipple shot, arm raised in the air to better show the area of incision. Pretty bad quality pictures I'm afraid, and bad light. But the dry skin is because I for some reason only know to the divine beings, I had decided to clean shave my chest a few days previous (never again, though, pmsl):



Ok, for the time being that's going to have to do. If there are any details that anyone wants to know specifically feel free to ask. I will add a load ore detail, just not now as I'm spent.

Pics may not be put up, sorry.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Good luck Hun x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

@Katy

Hi, I wasn't sure where to put this, but was wondering if you could suggest where it would be best. Not sure people will look in the injury bit for gyno surgery... Thanks.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good luck mate! Are you going to use any peptides during recovery? I have a little gyno in my left nipple, not noticeable unless hot, puffs out a bit. Thinking of having a trip to Poland myself, only worry is scarring, hence why I thought using tb500 and ghrp/ghrh to prevent fibrosis and reduce recovery.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Good luck mate! Are you going to use any peptides during recovery? I have a little gyno in my left nipple, not noticeable unless hot, puffs out a bit. Thinking of having a trip to Poland myself, only worry is scarring, hence why I thought using tb500 and ghrp/ghrh to prevent fibrosis and reduce recovery.


Hi mate, I won't be using anything. My gyno is from puberty. It's not to bad unless I'm warm, then it's annoyingly obvious. It has been diagnosed as gyno though, so is definitely going to have to be operated on.

They have guidelines about how to avoid bad scaring. But mainly not to expose the scars to UV light for 6 months.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> @Katy
> 
> Hi, I wasn't sure where to put this, but was wondering if you could suggest where it would be best. Not sure people will look in the injury bit for gyno surgery... Thanks.


I've moved it to the journals section as that is essentially what it is


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there Greenspin, just in to wish you luck and that all goes okay for you..x


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I've had the surgery. Took 1 hour 15 minutes. Was under general and am feeling fine now, about 35 mins later - just felt like a good sleep, tbh. No pain at all, and am now in a room being looked after by a nice nurse. Had a sandwich and a yogurt drink.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Get some pics up mate would like to see how it looks a day or so after having mine in 2 weeks  You didn't have a general anaesthetic?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ashmo said:


> Get some pics up mate would like to see how it looks a day or so after having mine in 2 weeks  You didn't have a general anaesthetic?


Hi mate, yeah I had general. Feel fresh as a daisy, tbh. Just been put on a drip of paracetamol to make sure I stay pain free. Other than that I have eaten and am good. Not sure if I'll add pics, tbh, I would risk showing how much I lack a chest, pmsl.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice one mate, short and sweet.

Good on ya :beer:


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Hi mate, yeah I had general. Feel fresh as a daisy, tbh. Just been put on a drip of paracetamol to make sure I stay pain free. Other than that I have eaten and am good. Not sure if I'll add pics, tbh, I would risk showing how much I lack a chest, pmsl.


haha you been able to see where she cut? How much did they take out?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ashmo said:


> haha you been able to see where she cut? How much did they take out?


I could have looked at the cuts, but didn't as it's gross, lol. They took it all out. They say partial removal to avoid the risk of necrosis of the nipple has it's drawbacks, etc. She did some liposuction, but as I have so little fat on my chest she did it for a reduced price. I think some lipo is needed to help make he final chest look the right shape though.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> I could have looked at the cuts, but didn't as it's gross, lol. They took it all out. They say partial removal to avoid the risk of necrosis of the nipple has it's drawbacks, etc. She did some liposuction, but as I have so little fat on my chest she did it for a reduced price. I think some lipo is needed to help make he final chest look the right shape though.


Sounds good, you think you could drive now haha I have to drive home from the airport 2 days after OP.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ashmo said:


> Sounds good, you think you could drive now haha I have to drive home from the airport 2 days after OP.


Yeah, I was out of the clinic by about 12:30 local time. Been walking round the city for the last few hours. I could drive, but would prefer not to. There was no swelling, and my chest looks good, in terms of shape. I found it pretty hard to look though, I'm not great at looking at that sort of stuff, but was pleased with what I did see.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Yeah, I was out of the clinic by about 12:30 local time. Been walking round the city for the last few hours. I could drive, but would prefer not to. There was no swelling, and my chest looks good, in terms of shape. I found it pretty hard to look though, I'm not great at looking at that sort of stuff, but was pleased with what I did see.


Did you have to stay in the clinic overnight? Would be good to see what the nipple area looks like now so I cann see what to expect ha

How was the anesthetic thats the part im shiitin the most


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ashmo said:


> Did you have to stay in the clinic overnight? Would be good to see what the nipple area looks like now so I cann see what to expect ha
> 
> How was the anesthetic thats the part im shiitin the most


Yes, I had to stay overnight. She did the op at about 4-5pm and it took 1 hour 15 minutes. The clinic is very nice and home-like. The nurse that was there to do all the necessaries was really nice to. She spoke English, and was very pleasant to be around.

Anaesthetic was absolutely fine. I got into my gown, went and lay on the operating table, the anaesthetist told me she was putting the line in, then mention putting something in, and the next thing I knew I woke up after feeling like I had a good sleep (I sleep so bad that this was very pleasant). They moved me to my room where I went to sleep for a further half hour or so, then I was wide awake, happy and eating food they made me.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Hope it all went well mate. Have you had a peek yet, if so what were the incisions like? In the nipple or around?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Hope it all went well mate. Have you had a peek yet, if so what were the incisions like? In the nipple or around?


I've seen my chest, but it was hard to look with the drains still in (I'm a bit squeamish, tbh). All looked completely normal from what I can remember. No bruising that I saw or anything. It was nice to look at my chest and it look normal though. The surgeon said it will add definition now that the gyno and some fat is gone.


----------



## Douglasmn (Jul 7, 2013)

Mate it's Doug here. I'm back now and genereally all looking well. For all those wondering about gyno surgery I absolutely couldn't speak more highly of Medimel and Dr Clark. I've had this op done before by Doctors so useless it's hard to imagine how they got qualified. I was left with severe indentations on my nipple so Dr Clark took fat from my stomach and put it below the nipple to raise again. So far all looks great and she's managed to cover up/remove the ugly scars from my previous ops too. Care and treatment at the clinic was all first class, spotlessly clean too. Most of all though Dr Clark is just such a nice person. Really nice, funny, easy to get along with and clearly an absolute expert and perfectionist at what she does. And all this for a reasonable price. If I could go back 4 years I would've gone to her first and not wasted so much money of uk surgeons who seem credible just because they charge so much. Moral of the story: if you're considering gyno surgery(or anything really!) then do the right thing and go to Medimel, you will not be disappointed. Go somewhere else and you probably will be, and then you'll end up going to Medimel anyway to get the damage repaired!


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

@Greenspin How much money did you take and spend mate?


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

@Greenspin good write up mate. I have the mildest puffy nipples that look perfect when cold but go all puffy when warm. **** scared of internal scar tissue build up that makes it look like gyno again. It would be good to see close up excision mate if you could, would help us out


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Internal scar tissue can be avoided if the surgery is done well and you keep using your compression vest along with daily massaging and if there was a build up catch it quick and blast it with Cortisone.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

ashmo said:


> @Greenspin How much money did you take and spend mate?





WhizzKid said:


> @Greenspin good write up mate. I have the mildest puffy nipples that look perfect when cold but go all puffy when warm. **** scared of internal scar tissue build up that makes it look like gyno again. It would be good to see close up excision mate if you could, would help us out


Hi Guys, I'm not long back in England from Poland, so I try and answer your questions tomorrow as I'm spent right now.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> @Greenspin good write up mate. I have the mildest puffy nipples that look perfect when cold but go all puffy when warm. **** scared of internal scar tissue build up that makes it look like gyno again. It would be good to see close up excision mate if you could, would help us out





ashmo said:


> @Greenspin How much money did you take and spend mate?


Completely forgot to answer these today, will try remember tomorrow.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Completely forgot to answer these today, will try remember tomorrow.


 @Greenspin No worries mate, just hope your making a good recovery! In your own time let us know how you are


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Never seen this m8, glad it went well  have a good recovery


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> @Greenspin good write up mate. I have the mildest puffy nipples that look perfect when cold but go all puffy when warm. **** scared of internal scar tissue build up that makes it look like gyno again. It would be good to see close up excision mate if you could, would help us out


Hi mate, not taken any pictures of the incision, not sure I will either, tbh. But it's neat, I can only see the stitching, and will be having that out on Tuesday, so guess I won't really be able to see anything after that. My nipples are pretty small anyway, so very small incisions - surgeon says it's keyhole surgery, so you get an idea of the extent of the incision.



ashmo said:


> @Greenspin How much money did you take and spend mate?


I took £30 in Zloty (150 zloty apx.), but ended up changing more. A taxi to the clinic from Hotel Atrium cost about £3, so £6 round trip - you go to the clinic every day post op, apart from Sunday, unless you're leaving Monday, in which case she see's you Sunday (as far as I could see). I had to buy my prescription of meds, etc, which cost about £20. Then you have to buy food, foods cheap, and if you eat in the hotel then you're looking at between £2-7 per meal - food is good and breakfast is free.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

@Greenspin, ok thanks mate I might try dig out some more images of hers. Some people have an incision that goes around the bottom half of the nipple yet UK surgeons seem to make the incision even smaller. Just kinda worries me.

Did you have drains?



Greenspin said:


> Hi mate, not taken any pictures of the incision, not sure I will either, tbh. But it's neat, I can only see the stitching, and will be having that out on Tuesday, so guess I won't really be able to see anything after that. My nipples are pretty small anyway, so very small incisions - surgeon says it's keyhole surgery, so you get an idea of the extent of the incision.
> 
> I took £30 in Zloty (150 zloty apx.), but ended up changing more. A taxi to the clinic from Hotel Atrium cost about £3, so £6 round trip - you go to the clinic every day post op, apart from Sunday, unless you're leaving Monday, in which case she see's you Sunday (as far as I could see). I had to buy my prescription of meds, etc, which cost about £20. Then you have to buy food, foods cheap, and if you eat in the hotel then you're looking at between £2-7 per meal - food is good and breakfast is free.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> @Greenspin, ok thanks mate I might try dig out some more images of hers. Some people have an incision that goes around the bottom half of the nipple yet UK surgeons seem to make the incision even smaller. Just kinda worries me.
> 
> Did you have drains?


My attitude about the surgery was that if she gets rid of the gyno and I'm left with 2 nipples, I'll be happy. And I am, looked at my chest today and it looks great. Somehow the Polish sun has also tanned my body through my clothes, pmsl.

For the sake of a couple of mm I wouldn't even consider paying the price a UK surgeon wants, personally.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> My attitude about the surgery was that if she gets rid of the gyno and I'm left with 2 nipples, I'll be happy. And I am, looked at my chest today and it looks great. Somehow the Polish sun has also tanned my body through my clothes, pmsl.
> 
> For the sake of a couple of mm I wouldn't even consider paying the price a UK surgeon wants, personally.


Im planning on going around october time, just need to make sure I make the right choice! @Greenspin did she use drains with you?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> Im planning on going around october time, just need to make sure I make the right choice! @Greenspin did she use drains with you?


Yes, mate. But I'm under the impression that's pretty standard. I think whilst you're looking at incisions and results, take in mind the persons condition before hand. Some of the lads on here are really low body fat with a good level of muscle mass, for them, lipo may not be used - lipo seeming to be what causes the most damage as far as bruising goes (I had some even though I don't look like I've got much fat on my chest - pretty sure it's also used to help sculpt the chest). Also the nipple will have a better shaped pec to sit on after, etc. Whereas your less in condition person with higher body fat will likely have lipo, and also the nipple won't necessarily sit on the chest in quite the same way. Also the general symmetry playing a roll in the post op look.

Just a few thoughts there for when you're looking at pictures of surgeons work. Also the lighting the pictures are taken in, etc.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Hows things going mate? just wondered if you have noticed any changes etc.



Greenspin said:


> Yes, mate. But I'm under the impression that's pretty standard. I think whilst you're looking at incisions and results, take in mind the persons condition before hand. Some of the lads on here are really low body fat with a good level of muscle mass, for them, lipo may not be used - lipo seeming to be what causes the most damage as far as bruising goes (I had some even though I don't look like I've got much fat on my chest - pretty sure it's also used to help sculpt the chest). Also the nipple will have a better shaped pec to sit on after, etc. Whereas your less in condition person with higher body fat will likely have lipo, and also the nipple won't necessarily sit on the chest in quite the same way. Also the general symmetry playing a roll in the post op look.
> 
> Just a few thoughts there for when you're looking at pictures of surgeons work. Also the lighting the pictures are taken in, etc.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> Hows things going mate? just wondered if you have noticed any changes etc.


I added a picture to the OP of the nipple after the stitches came out mate.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I added a picture to the OP of the nipple after the stitches came out mate.


Ahh nice one mate it would be good to see so I kinda know what to expect. Where abouts is the pic as I cant seem to find it?

Edit: Tell a lie ive just found it on the first page. @Greenspin mate gods honest truth I cant even tell you have had anything done! You must be over the moon. Really appreciate you doing that and sharing the pic, its made me so much more positive now. Any internal scar tissue yet or is it still flat as the immediate post op result?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhizzKid said:


> Ahh nice one mate it would be good to see so I kinda know what to expect. Where abouts is the pic as I cant seem to find it?
> 
> Edit: Tell a lie ive just found it on the first page. @Greenspin mate gods honest truth I cant even tell you have had anything done! You must be over the moon. Really appreciate you doing that and sharing the pic, its made me so much more positive now. Any internal scar tissue yet or is it still flat?


They are both flat mate. I've just started massage, although in the after care info she does say to start sooner. But she says the reality is, massage until the tissue around the operated area feels soft like the normal tissue. The area around my nipples feels slightly bruised in texture, but after 5 minutes of massage it's softened up and feels good. I've not had to take any pain killers, and also the chest in some ways feels a bit tender, but does not hurt to massage at all.

Edit: also you don't need to both mention and quote me in the same post mate, lol. One will do :thumbup1:


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

looks like the op went well mate, do you have any before pics to compare?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Kilmarnocklad said:


> looks like the op went well mate, do you have any before pics to compare?


Hi mate, sorry I completely forgot to reply to you. I'll see if I can find any before pictures, but I wasn't in the habit of taking pictures that showed the gyno, and mine wasn't to bad, so was fairly easy to to hide, so to speak.

If I find any, I'll add them to the OP, and @ you in a new post so you know they're there.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> How's recovery going mate?


Really good mate. I'll give a better update tomorrow if I remember as I'm pretty tired now. Forgot to say when we spoke before that if you can't get hold of the surgeon atm, it is probably because she is away until August the 9th, I believe. Also, regarding what we were talking about, she is head of general surgery (think I got that right) at one of the military hospitals in Poland (so doing all the reg. ops that you see in a hospital), so she'd be skilled enough to cover your stuff. She's a good lady.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Really good mate. I'll give a better update tomorrow if I remember as I'm pretty tired now. Forgot to say when we spoke before that if you can't get hold of the surgeon atm, it is probably because she is away until August the 9th, I believe. Also, regarding what we were talking about, she is head of general surgery (think I got that right) at one of the military hospitals in Poland (so doing all the reg. ops that you see in a hospital), so she'd be skilled enough to cover your stuff. She's a good lady.


Good to hear things are still well for you mate. Would be great to see an update when you have time.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Nipple update pictures in OP.


----------



## Antiques93 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have just booked my appointment for the 7th of October. **** just got real.

Im expecting all included that it will cost around £2300. I will post a day to day thread as well wen I'm there with pics as well cause I have found peoples step by step experiences on here so helpful and helped me to go through with it.

I will also post before and after pics for people and cause Im a bit of an accountant a list of all expebditure that I occur.

So far my far contact to Medimel is been great, they reply in a decent amount of time seeing how busy they are and they are more then helpful to answering questions.

Anyway il post my thread in 5 or so weeks


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Antiques93 said:


> I have just booked my appointment for the 7th of October. **** just got real.
> 
> Im expecting all included that it will cost around £2300. I will post a day to day thread as well wen I'm there with pics as well cause I have found peoples step by step experiences on here so helpful and helped me to go through with it.
> 
> ...


The ops a breeze mate. I just suggest buying the compression vest that I linked in my op, as the one they give you is pretty big. But I'm a pretty small person, so I guess it makes it more visible.


----------



## WhizzKid (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello mate,

Long time since ive last been on here. Still got a private message from you in my inbox I havent opened! Hows things looking now? Scar tissue? etc



Antiques93 said:


> I have just booked my appointment for the 7th of October. **** just got real.
> 
> Im expecting all included that it will cost around £2300. I will post a day to day thread as well wen I'm there with pics as well cause I have found peoples step by step experiences on here so helpful and helped me to go through with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buyer.db (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi there, I was told about you by a mate of mine, I am going for this operation myself soon hopefully, I just have to raise the money first which won't take long I hope, can you please give some more details please, phone number or email address for the clinic

Thanks and good luck Darren


----------



## LAL4Life (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, would just like to know how did you deal with the scar tissues that formed? Did it go away on its own? If yes, then how long did take for it to disappear?

Thanks


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

LAL4Life said:


> Hi, would just like to know how did you deal with the scar tissues that formed? Did it go away on its own? If yes, then how long did take for it to disappear?
> 
> Thanks


 @Greenspin


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

LAL4Life said:


> Hi, would just like to know how did you deal with the scar tissues that formed? Did it go away on its own? If yes, then how long did take for it to disappear?
> 
> Thanks


I had my op whenever I made the thread. I now have no scare tissue that I can feel, no scar mark that I can notice and I have feeling as per usual. I am in touch with the person who had the op on the same day and place as me, and he has also had all the same results.

I massaged a bit, but not much for to long as it feels horrible and takes up a lot of time (not sure it's totally necessary tbh, from the point of view of a student biochemist).

Edit: note that I did initially have a lumpy scare tissue mass under each nipple, that went, so if you get it then don't worry to much, just give it time.


----------



## 77777 (Nov 6, 2014)

@Greenspin

Hiya mate, are you given an option whether to have the whole gland removed or most?

I would imagine having the whole gland removed has it's associated risks - more chance of an inverted nipple.

Just wondered if this is a decision you have to make at consultation?

Thanks


----------

